# Harness



## Phobie (Jun 3, 2007)

So tonight is going to be Addo's first time using his harness. It is only little, and very light (the trigger clip to attach to the leash was SO heavy, so I replaced it with a little rat-sized one).

Just wondering if anyone had any suggestions on how to coax him into using it, stop him from trying to nibble it off etc (I can see him trying this, cheeky devil)


----------



## Sara_C (Mar 10, 2007)

I don't think i've coma accross a rat yet that actually likes being in a harness. Like rat-balls, they're just a product marketed to appeal to consumers like yourself, and aren't really suitable for rats or any amall animal really.

But good luck!


----------



## Phobie (Jun 3, 2007)

HMM.

You're right, it's such a lovely idea. And I'm hoping if I make him wear it enough, maybe he won't mind it for short periods of time.

Maybe if I give him treats... :idea: 

Oh I'm so hopeful.


----------



## sonoma (May 26, 2007)

My first rattie tolerated a harness fairly well. I really only used it when I took her for car rides to the pet store, so she was probably too distracted by a new place to care about the harness. One time I walked into JC Penneyâ€™s with a rat on my shoulderâ€¦you should have seen the looks I got! :lol: 

Anyway, getting kinda off topic- I would at least give it a try, maybe heâ€™ll be okay with it. :wink:


----------



## Phobie (Jun 3, 2007)

Hello! 

Just tried the harness with him, turns out it's a little too big but he is still only 6 weeks old! Seven tomorrow! 

Anyway.. He just wriggled out of it :|. My boyfriend, Tim, held him while I struggled to get it on, but in the end he was fairly calm (the rat, not Tim), and let me put it on.



Annnnnnd then he escaped.


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

HEh, I know your pain... I have one and it just wouldn't stay on... But I haven't tried it for about three months now... maybe it would work now.


----------



## DonnaK (Feb 8, 2007)

Why do you need to harness him?


----------



## OnlyOno (Apr 4, 2007)

because they're cute in a harness. 

i'm waiting for picasso to get large enough as well, LMAO.


----------

